# "horsey" pen pals??



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

I was thinking about this while I was finishing up some homework. Most of you are probably gonna think its a bad Idea but I thought I would just throw it out to you  

You could find someone on here or somewhere else and have a horsey 'penpal' But you send each other horsey things either horse related or something for a horse not talking a saddle or anything exspensive of course! And you cant tell each other what it is. The only thing you can tell them is if you getting them an accual horse related thing or a letter! 

What do you think??


----------



## americancowgurl31391 (Jul 9, 2007)

I think this would be fun and we could share our experiences and pics but i could also see the danger in giving out our addresses cause i know a lot of people are not comfortable with giving this info out.


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

ya I think it would be fun! and maybe only find someone you trust on here.


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

When I was a kid, I had pen pals from all over the world. It was really neat.

And we had a Pen Pal Party and all the people from the surrounding states came to my house for a BBQ. My parents even let some of the kids sleep over. It was really cool.

Actually, I am STILL friends with four of them.... 20+ yrs later. We still talk all the time and visit one another when we can.
Well, one is actually in England, so I dont visit him - but we do talk all the time.


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

thats awesome! so maybe a few of us who are interested to have a horsey pen pal


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

that would be fun  never had a penpal before hehe


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

same


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

anyone whos interested in maybe being pen pal horsey pals w.e lol can PM me


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

im not sure how well it would work I think it would need to be thought about reeally good before a ok is settles like it being talked thru the Mods and Mike


----------



## alstaxidermy (May 27, 2008)

I remember back in the good ol' days before computers, we had penpals then, and I liked it a lot! It was pretty cool. Always fun to get something other than bills when you go to check the mail box!


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

haha ya I agree! I was hoping mike or one of the mods would put there opinion in before we accually decide to do it.


----------

